# Bicolor Angels



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I used to work at a pet store, and this one time we got bicolors in, but within a week all of them were dead, (despite my track record). We had two in a large 250 gallon with lots of live rock, acclimated them for almost 40 min. but it didn't help. I was puzzled at the time, but I think it might have been cynide????? What do you think?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

where they breathing deeply? or showing any signs of illness? lately some angels havent been able to survive lately, its just unknown


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah they'd kinda hang out near the bottom... swim funny... all the rest of the fish were fine (including an Achilles Tang, Tomato Clown, humma humma trigger, saddle wrasse, and christmas wrasse... it was kinda disheartening... all the tests were fine, we just couldn't keep them going.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

are you sneaking in here again sniper?


----------

